# Your Computer for all telecommunication?



## staythecourse (Jul 5, 2008)

Adam brought up Magic Jack at $20/year.

This prompted me to ask on that thread if anyone has converted all their phone service through their computer.

As per the post on that thread and in an effort to allow more responses, does anyone here:

1. Have all phone service go through their computer where
2. Local and long distance calls "ring" on their computer so that
3. They can answer it on their computer or
4. If no one is home the computer can take a message?

I could save hundreds each year if so.

God bless.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Jul 5, 2008)

For what it's worth I think a key issue that might be important to consider for those who are safety concious is that unless your VOIP provider (like Vonage) provides electronic 911 services, if you go with any basic VOIP provider like Skype, for example, you may have to forgo 911 service. Skype is very clear about this. Plus you have to sign up for two services with Skype (Skype in - which includes an incoming telephone number, and Skype-out). Skype is great, but it is not a multi-phone solution as Fred mentioned in the other thread.

I don't know anything about "Jack" and 911, but it is worth investigating. I have used Vonage for 4 years and been very satisfied. I will never go back to a regular line if I can avoid it. Also, if you call and ask Vonage allows you to pre-pay for the year and get two months essentially free as an incentive.

For those DSL only folks - don't forget that you don't HAVE to sign up for a regular POTS line to get DSL now that "dry or "naked"-DSL" is also an option in some areas (although it is often more expensive).


----------



## danmpem (Jul 5, 2008)

staythecourse said:


> Adam brought up Magic Jack at $20/year.
> 
> This prompted me to ask on that thread if anyone has converted all their phone service through their computer.
> 
> ...



A elderly woman in my church asked me if I knew how she could save money by using her computer for multiple tasks such as telephone. I set her up with an annual Skype plan. While it isn't very practical for more than one person, it is working wonderfully for her.


----------



## skellam (Jul 6, 2008)

I use Cox cable for my home phone service and just have the basic line without any long distance plan, but I use my cell phone most of the time.

One service that I use that makes it easier to use multiple different phones is Grand Central from Google. It's free and it let's you have complete control of all incoming calls to one centralized phone number. One great feature is that it blocks unsolicited sales calls. You could set it up to forward to your Skype number. It also takes voice mail and forwards it to your email.


----------

